# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El agua en la agricutulra israelí

## ben-amar

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos1.../israelx.shtml
En el enlace anterior, la monografía completa.
5. AGRICULTURA

Con sus 420 Kms de largo, la geografía israelí, exhibe una variedad de climas y suelos , en las que se desarrolla una verdadera batalla donde la creatividad y el esfuerzo se miden con la hostilidad del medio.

La agricultura, nació en una atmósfera de fervor místico a partir de sacrificios que buscaban recuperar la tierra de sus antepasados y unirse a la tierra por medio de la agricultura, su éxito es el resultado de una larga lucha contra condiciones duras y adversas y una máxima utilización de la escasa cantidad de agua y tierras arables, a la determinación e inventiva de agricultores y científicos que han decidido desarrollar una agricultura floreciente en un país desértico.

Este sacrificio se manifiesta hoy en los miembros de los Kibutzin.

La agricultura a diferencia de otros países, no es una actividad de 2do orden, sino al contrario, para muchos es una actividad noble, manifestandose los resultados que podemos ver hoy en el nivel alcanzado.

La primera fase comienza a finales del siglo pasado, con la desecacion de Marismas por medio de elementos inadecuados, con plantaciones de naranjos y la creación de Kibutz en puntos estratégicos ( 11 en 1945, levantados en una sola noche), ya antes de la IIda Guerra Mundial, Israel era conocida por la exportación de cítricos.

Paralela a la agricultura propia de los judíos, está la creación del Estado de Israel, la agricultura del sector árabe que también tuvo su progreso rápido como en el sector judío, pero pese a las situaciones políticas (las guerras) y condiciones de seguridad, los árabes no pueden acceder a puestos de responsabilidad en la administración.

La agricultura y el trabajo manual, se manifiesta aun hoy en la actualidad de los miembros de los Kibutz, no carece de cerebro ni de buena voluntad, lo cual sin duda se ve en los resultados obtenidos, en donde una parte de la superficie es de difícil cultivo, de hecho en 1948 la tierra cultivada era de 185.000 Has, aumentando a más de 450.000 Has hoy en día.

La agricultura del Mikve (cerca del Tel Aviv) creada en 1780 por iniciativa francesa, ha desempeñado un importante papel de formación profesional de inmigrantes en el primer periodo.

La agricultura en Israel, está organizada por medio de sistemas agrícolas (Instituciones) que son el Kibutz , el Moshav y las aldeas que forman parte de la población rural que son distintas en origen y antigüedad.

Su secreto se encuentra en la estrecha interacción entre el agricultor y el investigador, que cooperan en el desarrollo y la aplicación de métodos sofisticados en todas las ramas de la agricultura.

Actualmente Israel produce el 95% de sus necesidades alimenticias, así como también una amplia gama de productos para la exportación, juega un papel importante en la economía del país, tanto en porcentaje como de cooperación con otros países que lo realiza a través del MOSHAV, patrocinando proyectos agrícolas como en administración de granjas.

La expansión de la agricultura y el hecho de que ocupe en algunos sectores el primer lugar del mundo, sorprende tanto más por cuanto la actividad agrícola está muy ligada y extendida entre los judíos de la Diáspora.

   1.

      Con relación a este recurso, la agricultura Israelí no ha recibido mucha ayuda de la naturaleza. Como primera necesidad muy preciada, las lluvias caen solo en noviembre y abril con una distribución desigual de las precipitaciones pluviales que oscilan de 729,0mm anuales en el norte a menos de 51,00mm anuales en el sur.

      Posterior a la creación del Estado de Israel, el factor limitante del incremento de la producción agrícola era el agua, la existente técnica de riego (por gravedad), malgastava el agua.

      Luego de ensayos en parcelas, se comprobó que el sistema de riego a presión, podía ahorrar la mitad del agua usada, mejorando la calidad del producto, como el algodón, papa, tomate, cítricos y banano.

      Israel es sobre todo un país que padece la falta de agua más que la de petróleo y hierro, por lo tanto tiene que resolver tres problemas:

      - El aumento de los recursos.

      - La distribución del agua por el país.

      - La mejor utilización.

      Las soluciones se dieron por medio de dos sociedades nacionales, Tahal y Mekorot, que tienen a su cargo la planificación de las obras y su realización, a nivel gubernamental existe una comisaría de aguas.

      La mayor parte del agua, proviene de las capas freáticas, super explotadas en años secos y hay una reconstrucción en años húmedos.

      Además existe una serie de redes regionales como la red Yorkon  Negev, cuyas canalizacio- nes descienden hacia el sur para regar tierras cultivables del Negev.

      La red Kishon  Galilea occidental, con un lago artificial, las canalizaciones llevan a Elat el agua de la fuente de Yotvata.

      En la región de Bet Shean, las aguas saladas se mezclan con la dulce y quedan aptas para el riego.

      La más importante es la red marinal desde el lago Tiberiades al Negev, agua que contiene sales y no es pata para el riego de cítricos y es bombeada a 200m/s/n/m.

      La roturación de nuevas tierras empieza por la más fácil explotación y todo m3 de agua sale cada vez más caro (incluido la depuración de aguas usadas).

      Hay un aumento gradual en el consumo total del agua, la falta de agua, es sin duda la mayor dificultad para el desarrollo de Israel, los agricultores pagan el agua a precios muy bajos en las regiones húmedas y son superiores en las regiones de las colinas ( precios medios en el Negev).


   1.

      a.1. Uso del agua

      La inmigración masiva fue orientada a la agricultura y el progreso, desarrollando redes nacionales de regadíos que permitieron una rápida expansión de las superficies cultivables.

      Las tierras regadas, pasaron de 30.000 Has en 1948 a 285 Has en la actualidad, al agua más que la tierra es un factor de producción, la agricultura israelí se caracteriza por la óptima utilización de este recurso, se consume con un alto grado de salinidad, la preocupación es el rendimiento por m3 de agua que por Ha de tierra y en los últimos tiempos aumento el rendimiento del m3 de agua con duplicación de producción.

      Los recursos renovables anuales ascienden a 1800 millones de m3 de agua, de los cuales el 71% (1300 millones de m3) son utilizados en la agricultura.

      En Israel todo riego se realiza a presión, la escasez del agua no es solo un problema de las zonas áridas, el crecimiento de la población y los cambios climáticos, hacen que más países se vean amenazados por la escasez de agua, por eso el uso eficiente del agua es de importancia mundial.

      a.2. Técnicas de uso del agua en la agricultura

      - Por goteo.

      La idea del riego por goteo, nació en los años 30 cuando un conocido hidrólogo (Simjá Blass) se percató del desarrollo de un toronjo que crecía junto a un caño de agua que goteaba.

      Pero en el 60, con la aparición de tubos y cañerías se concretó el suministro de agua a presión, de acuerdo a la demanda del cultivo.

      Esta técnica generó nuevos avances, como la quimicación, la inyección de nutrientes y pesticidas al sistema de riego, directamente a la zona radicular (pie de cada planta).

      El riego por goteo, redujo la expansión de las malezas y permitió usar agua salobre para riego.

      Israel difundió al mundo la idea del riego por goteo y fijó un nuevo patrón de exactitud y eficiencia en el suministro de agua y nutrientes a los cultivos y de acuerdo a su demanda.

      Con esta técnica, mejoró la fruticultura con una mayor densidad de plantación.

      Es preciso aplicar este método con precaución, el tiempo confirmó su importancia y efectividad en determinadas regiones.

      El promedio mundial estimado en la eficiencia del uso del agua, es de un 30%, con el riego por goteo, la eficiencia puede ser del 90%.

      También están los sistemas computarizados de irrigación y la excavación de centenares de pozos para la extracción del agua.

      - Por aspersión

      En todas partes se usa la técnica por "aspersión", costosa, pero que permite una

      importante economía del agua. Los micro aspersores, compensaron las desigualdades del terreno y aseguraron la distribución uniforme del agua

      También están los sistemas computarizados de irrigación y la excavación de

      centenares de pozos para la extracción del agua.

      a.3. Aplicaciones

      A pesar de que las reservas de agua de Israel son salobres (desierto de Neguev), este inconveniente se ha convertido en ventaja, porque la aplicación controlada de agua salobre a tomates y melones (maduran según la relación azucar/acidez) mejorando la calidad del producto.

      En los cultivos anuales como el algodón, se determina el momento de su aplicación midiendo la tensión hídrica en la planta por medio de una cámara de presión, al medio día se cortan unas hojas y se mide la tensión del agua y el agricultor decide sise debe regar o no.

      En los invernaderos los sistemas de riego son computarizados, además controlan la humedad, temperatura, salinidad.

      Los programas para incrementar el potencial hidrológico de Israel, incluye la siembra de nubes, la desalación de aguas salobres y el reciclamiento de aguas residuales. La siembra de variedad de cultivos resistentes a la sequía y a la salinidad, que también contribuye a la conservación del agua.

      - Agua Desinfectada.

      Israel desarrolló un método para desinfectar el agua, basado en la energía solar.

      El método se centra en la sintetización de nuevas tinturas para ser utilizadas en un proceso químico de desinfección de líquidos (aguas residuales tratadas) sobre la base de la luz solar.

      En el método fotoquímico, el agua a ser desinfectada se expone a la luz del sol y se la trata con una pequeña cantidad (menos de un millonésimo) de tintura: Metileno azul.

      El resultante oxígeno altamente energetizado, es un oxidante poderoso que mata los microorganismos en el agua, sin formar subproductos peligrosos.

      Después de una hora de exponer el agua a la luz del sol, las bacterias, cliformes fecal coli o enterococci, son reducidas por un factor superior al 1000 y los virus de polio (resistentes al cloro) por un factor superior a 100.

      Esta agua clorinada, es usada con frecuencia para el riego de cultivos industriales (algodón), se lo considera inseguro para el cultivo de productos comestibles.
   2. El agua: factor esencial.
   3. La meteorología, un factor de contribución.

Dentro del desarrollo agrícola, hay un factor que también es importante y que contribuye al desarrollo, y es la meteorología agrícola, contribuyendo con los conocimientos sobre los procesos atmosféricos y climáticos.

Se relaciona por una parte con la integración entre factores meteorológicos e hidrológicos y por otro la agricultura, en el más amplio sentido de las palabras, incluido la horticultura, cria de ganado y la forestación.

La meteorología agrícola se interesa por:

    * Las modificaciones artificiales del ambiente (rompevientos, invernaderos, riego,

resguardo, etc).

    * En las condiciones naturales del almacenaje, sea bajo techo o a campo abierto.
    * En las estructuras de las granjas y en el transporte del producto.
    * Protección de factores adversos como plagas, enfermedades y contaminación del aire.
    * Determinar la incidencia de las heladas, peligros de incendios de bosques y matorrales.

De esta manera podemos determinar que el mejoramiento de las técnicas agrícolas, también se encuentra basada en la correcta interpretación de los conocimientos meteorológicos.

----------

